
Wall St. Journal's new tech news site "run autonomously as a small online startup" - pg
http://allthingsd.com/
======
pg
Still has a pretty old-media feel to it. If this were a YC startup I'd advise
them to get the giant pictures of themselves off the frontpage and put
enticing stories there instead.

But it does cure the number 1 problem with the WSJ, which is that you can't
read their articles without paying. That alone makes this site newsworthy,
because the WSJ were among the last holdouts in that dept. But restricting
their articles to subscribers was making them increasingly irrelevant; when
was the last time you saw a WSJ article on Reddit or Digg or Slashdot? Now
they've decided to work like the rest of the Web.

What next? Will we one day be able to read NYT articles without having to
register?

~~~
vlad
I think they will this year; they recently announced they will 'lower'
editorial standards to get their stories on the Internet faster. Right now,
their Internet standards are the same as those of the print newspaper, so they
are just as slow.

However, there is nothing wrong with charging money and controlling access to
your content. Reporters need to be paid. I think the NYT is doing the right
thing--likely, waiting until they have their own reddit clone or google news.

------
yubrew
Too much clutter. I would rather them drop all the glossy stuff and give me
the content I crave. All the pictures I pretty much block out because they
remind me of advertising.

That's why I much prefer news.YC and reddit format to NYT; less annoyances.

